# Calling all NC25's



## pumpkincat210 (May 11, 2009)

What are your favorite items from mac that flatter you the most if you are an nc25.  They can be le or permanent.  I am going to my mac counter this weekend and most often they are busy so I don't get alot of one on one time.  

I look good in tawny colors, but i've found my purchases lately have gotten too similar and i'm taking less risks. i need to get out of this rut!

Blushes, highlighters, and lipsticks are mainly the rec's i'm looking for. I've got a ton of eyeshadow, so that is under control, i think.  thanks!


----------



## trendoid (May 12, 2009)

Blushes:
Dainty (mineralized)
Pinch o Peach


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trendoid* 

 
_Blushes:
Dainty (mineralized)
Pinch o Peach_

 
I have neither of those and i'll put them on my list (yes, i made a list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## stacyadams (May 12, 2009)

creme d'nude is a great nude lip color for me. the best highlight for nc25 is refined MSF. and i agree with danity


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (May 12, 2009)

my favorite blushes are:
-peachykeen
-joyous [LE]
-eversun [LE]

favorite highlighter:
-vanilla pigment pressed

favorite lipstick:
-snob
-3N [LE]
-naked space l/g [LE]


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 12, 2009)

thank you! its awesome to get rec's from other people, i feel like sometimes i get in a rut and buy similar items too often.


----------



## User49 (May 12, 2009)

Well I go NC25 when I tan and I find my favorite products then are

NC25 Studio Sculpt or NC300 Hyper Real (i know it's d/c but its lush)
Golden Bronzer
Hush Cream Colour Base as a highlighter
Modesty Creamsheen Lipstick or Crem D Nude Creamsheen lipstick


----------



## Skura (May 12, 2009)

MAC mineralize blush Love thing 

(also Dollymix suits fine to us but I prefer right now Love thing)

Try Intenso blush also - my friend have it (she's also NC25) and looks perfect on her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mineralize shadow Family Silver - it lightening the eyes perfectly, but on the edge I usually put My black Lancome shadow. 




And let us know what you pick


----------



## Pizzicata (May 12, 2009)

I don't have a huge MAC collection yet, but here are a few I like:

Melba Powder Blush - (Soft coral-peach (Matte)) looks nice

Give the Rose Romance Beauty Powder                                           Blush of Youth a try as well and see if you like it like I do.  
Also from RR is the See Thru Lip Colour                                           Secret Crush.  I'm fond of it and think its a great shade, but I know not everyone likes See Thru Lip Color.

If your MAC has older Limited Edition items, check out the Blonde & Redhead MSFs.  I also like Fun n Games Blush from Hello Kitty, am wearing it now.

Have fun playing with all the dazzleglasses, too!  May I recommend                                            Money, Honey Dazzleglass?  To me it is one of the best.  Also I think that Viva Glam VI SE Lipstick is a winner.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 12, 2009)

Lately I have been using NC25 mixed with NW20 shades and it looks pretty good on my skin!

Try Sunbasque, Peachtwist, or Tippy mixed with Golden Bronzer. They look gorgeous on the paler sides of NC.


----------



## Girl about town (May 14, 2009)

i reckon must haves for a NC25 (which is my skintone) are

Lips
pinks
Angel lipstick
Snob lipstick
Hue lipstick
Pink noveau

Red
Russian red

coral
Costa chic
Ravishing


i love prrr lipglass, pink poodle and viva glam 6 SE.

cheeks wise i loove pink swoon, well dressed and sunbasque and dollymix

Eyes i love satin taupe, suptuous olive, vanilla, cork, aquadisiac, steamy.

Highlighter wise i like shell ccb.


----------



## cipelica (May 14, 2009)

*Blush*

Blushbaby, perfect natural
Fleur Power
Pinch O Peach
Springsheen
Strada - contur

*Highlight*

Vanila pigment

*Lipstick*

Creme D Nude
Hue
Russian red
Modesty
Patisserie

*Lipglass*

Nymphette
Slicked pink - lipgelee
Ample pink


----------



## kimmy (May 16, 2009)

3-D l/s
saint germain l/s
vegas volt l/s

nymphette l/g
prrr l/g
oyster girl l/g
underage l/g

well dressed blush
full fuschia blush (pro colour)
dainty mineralize blush
light over dark mineralize blush duo


----------

